# Greetings from Italy



## luca (Jul 27, 2013)

Peace and prosperity to you my brothers. I write from Italy, i'm a freemason of Grande Oriente d'Italia. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 27, 2013)

Greetings and welcome. I spent a few weeks in Italy back in 2011 and the Brethren were very hospitable.


----------



## Colby K (Jul 28, 2013)

I too am in Italy.  Sigonella Travelers Lodge #1288, Grande Oriente d'Italia.  Where are you brother?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## luca (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in Tuscany. Sigonella is very far from here


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 28, 2013)

luca said:


> I'm in Tuscany. Sigonella is very far from here


Of my stops, Firenze was by far my favorite. I also was able to visit one of the Lodges there.


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm so glad to see how my Italy is appreciated. But masonry here is cosidered a bad affair for the 80 scandal  of P2. I know that in Usa masonry is respected and appreciated so i look forward to come there. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 30, 2013)

luca said:


> Peace and prosperity to you my brothers. I write from Italy, i'm a freemason of Grande Oriente d'Italia.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Welcome to the site! I had the privilege of visiting your beautiful country a few years ago and look forward to returning


----------

